# Recommendations for finish on barn wood?



## idf (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

New here, and could use some advice on finishing a project.

In short, this is what I am doing:

I have a rustic room full of antique furniture and an antique floor. I need a cabinet to put my stereo equipment in. Antiques were never made deep enough to handle modern equipment so I decided to build something rustic looking from a lot of barn wood I picked up from a guy whose old barn collapsed.

Now, I want to finish the piece somehow, but not sure what would look the best. I want to keep it natural looking, not lose the silvering, etc.

I had considered just using a good wax and nothing else but I'd like to hear some other ideas.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Barn Furniture*

I would get some reclaimed wood from an old barn to make the piece. I would also use as little stain as possible and finish the piece with shellac and wax.

Sounds like a cool project.


----------



## idf (Nov 22, 2010)

Woodshingle said:


> I would get some reclaimed wood from an old barn to make the piece. I would also use as little stain as possible and finish the piece with shellac and wax.
> 
> Sounds like a cool project.



I got a whole car load from this barn that fell during last years snow storms. More than what I need for this project. Great looking wood, really silvered and lots of character. 

I want to preserve its look, so I dont know about using stain. Is it not normal to preserve the silver tone of the wood? That is why I was just considering wax. Wouldnt any oil like tung or linseed darken it?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, oil, shellac, lacquer, each will darken it more than wax. I don't know much about finishing though, so maybe more folks will chime in.

As to whether or not to maintain the silver, that's a purely subjective choice ... do what YOU want, not what someone else advises.

Paul


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

leave it unfinished.
if i were to choose a finish it would be a danish oil, imo that would accent the aged wood.


----------

